# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Vitamine B12 - Artikels

## Leontien

*Vitamine B12*
Deze vitamine wordt op een ingewikkelde manier opgenomen, afwijkend van alle andere vitaminen en mineralen. In dit traject van opname en metabolisme kan het nodige fout gaan. Daarom is de oorzaak van het tekort niet in alle gevallen aantoonbaar en nagenoeg nooit te herstellen. Bij een tekort aan vitamine B12 dienen bij de dokter de alarmbellen te gaan rinkelen. 
Verder is deze vitamine bijzonder omdat een gezond mens een voorraad B12 (vooral in de lever) voor minstens drie jaar heeft. Vanwege de grote voorraad zal een gezond iemand niet gauw klachten krijgen door een tekort, uitgezonderd mensen die langdurig geen voedsel gebruiken dat van dierlijke herkomst is (veganisten). 

*Klachten* 
Een B12-tekort kan een grote verscheidenheid aan klachten geven. Het klachtenpatroon verschilt erg van persoon tot persoon. 

- Glossitis (pijnlijke tong, z.g. biefstuktong, vooral bij scherp en gekruid eten en zure dranken en bij tandenpoetsen; ontstoken en/of bloedend tandvlees; aften, ijzer-/metaalsmaak) 
- Raar gevoel in de voeten (gevoel van op vilt, watten of kussentjes te lopen, "mieren lopen", het oppervlaktegevoel is verstoord, branderig gevoel op de huid) 
- Psychische problemen (van prikkelbaarheid/"kort lontje", stemmingswisselingen en onredelijkheid tot ernstige psychische klachten, suïcidaal gedrag)(organisch psychosyndroom) 
- Concentratie problemen (niet helder meer kunnen denken, sufheid) 
- Tintelingen (eerst in de voeten en handen en later ook in benen, armen en gezicht "onder stroom staan"; ook doof gevoel in handen en voeten, trillende handen) 
- Bloedarmoede, soms weinig of niet (duizeligheid, flauwvallen, droge huid, bleekheid, geelverkleuring huid en oogwit, hyperpigmentatie, spontane blauwe plekken) 
- Moeheid (soms heel erg moe) 
- Slaperigheid (veel slaap nodig hebben, zomaar spontaan in slaap vallen) 
- Benauwdheid op de borst (angineuze pijnen, hartkloppingen, versnelde hartslag, kortademigheid) 
- Het koud hebben(soms ook een branderig gevoel op de huid) 
- Zwaar en stijf gevoel in de benen (pijn in de heupen) 
- Spierpijn (spierpijn, is na inspanning erger dan voorheen, soms ook spierkrampen, krachtsverlies) 
- Fasciculaties (spiertrillingen, samentrekking van een klein deel van een spier, onwillekeurige bewegingen, onrustige benen) 
- Pijn (o.a. in rug, handen, polsen, heupen en knieën) 
- Ontstekingen in het spijsverteringskanaal(tot aan darmperforatie toe) 
- Misselijkheid (geen trek, onbestemd gevoel in de maagstreek) 
- Diarree (met enige regelmaat) 
- Ataxie, verminderde positiezin(onstabiele gang, dronkemansgang, tot helemaal niet meer kunnen lopen, onverklaarbaar vallen of zomaar iets uit de handen laten vallen) 
- Gewichtsverlies (verlies van eetlust, verlies van smaak/reuk) 
- Afasie (problemen met spreken, verkeerde woorden gebruiken, niet op het juiste woord kunnen komen, met "dubbele tong" praten) 
- Problemen met de ogen (optische neuropathie, wazig zien, gezichtsvelduitval) 
- Gehoorproblemen (oorsuizingen, vervormd geluid) Is enkele keren gemeld 
- Haaruitval,brokkelige nagels 
- Hypertone blaas (plas niet op kunnen houden) 
- Hoofdpijn (soms migraine) 
- Infecties (een verhoogde kans op vaginale- en urineweginfecties) 
- Menstruatieproblemen (onregelmatig, soms wegblijvend, onvruchtbaarheid, miskramen, fout-positieve pap-uitstrijk) 
- Dementie (geheugenverlies) 

*Diagnose*
De patiënt komt altijd het eerst bij de huisarts met zijn of haar klachten. Deze "kent" de patiënt, maar wat vooral belangrijk is, is dat hij de medische voorgeschiedenis (anamnese) op de patiëntenkaart heeft of in zijn computersysteem. Daarom is het zo belangrijk dat als de huisarts geconfronteerd wordt met iets wat niet direct duidelijk is, hij de voorgeschiedenis er bij kan halen. Als hier niet naar gekeken wordt en de patiënt naar een specialist gestuurd wordt, dan probeert die de voorgeschiedenis via de patiënt te achterhalen. De patiënt weet echter niet wat voor deze dokter van belang is om te weten. Bij neurologische klachten denkt de patiënt b.v. dat een gevoelige tong van een jaar geleden totaal niet van belang is en vermeldt dit dus niet. Het is dus belangrijk dat de huisarts in dit soort onduidelijke zaken de voorgeschiedenis goed bestudeert. Misschien staat er wel in het systeem dat de patiënt een keer geweest is voor een iets te laag Hb, wat geconstateerd werd bij een bedrijfsmedisch onderzoek of dat de patiënt al een keer eerder geweest is met klachten over tintelingen in de voeten. 

Als blijkt dat het vitamine B12-gehalte van het bloed te laag is, dan is het B12-tekort de oorzaak van de klachten en dan moet de patiënt doorgestuurd te worden naar een internist die kan bepalen wat de oorzaak van het vitamine-tekort is en hoe de behandeling moet zijn. Bij een laag/normale waarde dient verder onderzoek worden gedaan. Met een laag-normale waarde wordt hier bedoeld een waarde die in de onderste 25% van het referentiegebied voor B12 zit. Bij deze waarden kunnen er al klachten zijn door een tekort aan B12 in de weefsels.

*Behandeling*
Als de juiste behandeling op tijd gestart wordt dan is er verder niets aan de hand. Helaas gebeurt het te vaak dat een te lage B12-waarde te lang heeft geduurd. De kans op blijvende klachten is dan erg groot. Omdat de juiste behandeling bij dit ziektebeeld van het grootste belang is, wordt er in dit gedeelte uitgebreid op ingegaan. Het belangrijkste hierbij is: Zorg dat het lichaam continu in ruime mate over B12 kan beschikken met behulp van de injecties en om dit te beoordelen kunnen de "normale" referentiewaarden niet gebruikt worden. 

Na het starten van de behandeling, via B12 injecties, treedt er meestal wel verbetering op. Bij neurologische klachten kan een langzame verbetering optreden gedurende de eerste 2 jaar na starten van de injecties. Een eventuele bloedarmoede herstelt zich vaak binnen enkele weken. Dat wil echter niet zeggen dat de moeheid verdwenen is. Die moeheid kan ook een van de blijvende klachten zijn net als de psychische problemen die door dit tekort kunnen ontstaan. In een enkel geval zijn er geen neurologische klachten. De blijvende neurologische klachten uiten zich vooral door een stijf en zwaar gevoel in de benen en tintelingen in voeten en handen. Deze neurologische problemen zijn een direct gevolg van het vitamine B12-tekort en worden veroorzaakt door de gecombineerde strengziekte en de polyneuropathie die daarvan het gevolg zijn.

Het kan soms zinvol zijn om zelf te injecteren of iemand uit je omgeving de injecties te laten zetten. Dit kan je door de dokter geleerd worden. Je moet dan een recept hebben voor de ampullen met de bijbehorende injectiespuiten. De kosten van een injectie zitten vooral in het werk, niet in de prijs van de ampul. Dus dit kan voordelig werken. Bovendien zal de dokter er dan minder problemen mee hebben als je ietsje vaker een injectie wilt zetten.


Bron: home.hetnet.nl

----------


## katje45

Ter aanvulling. Komt vooral voor bij vrouwen met van nature blonde haren en blauwe ogen.

----------


## Leontien

Aangezien vitamine B12 essentieel is voor de gezondheid van het zenuwstelsel, voor het immuunsysteem, en voor de vorming van DNA, is de onderstaande lijst van klachten niet compleet. Niet alle klachten hoeven voor te komen, en ook hoeven de klachten niet voortdurend aanwezig te zijn. De meeste klachten kunnen variëren in ernst en kunnen al optreden ver voordat er anemie (bloedarmoede) ontstaat. Bij ruim éénderde van de patiënten ontstaat zelfs helemaal geen anemie. Met name de neurologische en psychische klachten komen vaak al voor bij laagnormale waarden van vitamine B12.

Omdat vitamine B12 op zoveel systemen in het lichaam van invloed is, uit een deficiëntie zich bij iedereen anders. Waar de één met name last heeft van vermoeidheid, tintelingen, geheugenverlies en spierkrampen, heeft een ander problemen met zich concentreren, een ontstoken tong, menstruatieklachten en depressiviteit. Wel zijn er een aantal klachten die vaker voorkomen, zoals: een ontstoken of dikke tong, het koud hebben, psychische problemen, neurologische klachten en verlies van eetlust. 

Een vitamine B12 deficiëntie is sluipend en het kan jaren duren voordat de symptomen en klachten zich ontwikkelen en voordat ze ernstig worden. Vaak wordt een vroege diagnose gemist door de vaagheid van een aantal symptomen, en omdat veel symptomen overeenkomen met andere aandoeningen. Bij onverklaarbare neurologische klachten, glossitis, concentratieproblemen of psychische problemen zou daarom altijd de B12 serumwaarde getest moeten worden. Als u last hebt van één of meerdere klachten uit onderstaande opsomming, raadpleeg dan altijd uw huisarts.

*Neurologisch:* 
Tintelingen, doof gevoel, brandend gevoel in armen, benen, handen en/of voeten, zenuwpijn, op "watten" lopen, uitvalsverschijnselen 
Concentratiestoornissen, geheugenproblemen 
Afasie: niet op de juiste woorden kunnen komen, verkeerde woorden gebruiken, verspreken 
Ataxie: onverklaarbaar vallen, of ergens tegen aan lopen, verlies van positiegevoel, onhandig zijn, dingen uit je handen laten vallen, dingen omgooien, struikelen, moeilijk lopen 

*Psychisch:* 
Depressie, dementie, nervositeit, psychose, paranoia, geïrriteerdheid, prikkelbaarheid, verwardheid, gedragsveranderingen 

*Overig:* 
Spierpijn en krachtsverlies 
Glossitis (ontstoken tong), branderige, pijnlijke of prikkelende tong, gevoelige mond 
Vermoeidheid, slaperigheid, zwakte 
Misselijkheid, verlies van eetlust, gewichtsverlies 
Menstruatieklachten, zoals uitblijven menstruatie, hevige menstruatie, te lange menstruatie, verergerde menstruatiepijn 
Gewrichtsklachten 
Kortademigheid, benauwdheid, hartkloppingen 
Duizeligheid 
Bleekheid van de huid 
Het koud hebben 
Impotentie 
Onvruchtbaarheid 
Haaruitval 
Veranderingen in gezichtsveld, wazig zien 
Darmklachten 
Incontinentie en/of vaak plassen 
Hoofdpijn 

*De behandeling*
De behandeling bestaat uit intramusculaire injecties met 1000 microgram hydroxocobalamine. Er dient begonnen te worden met 10 injecties met een interval van minstens 3 dagen. Vervolgens dienen de injecties voortgezet te worden met een frequentie van 1 maal per week, met name indien er sprake is van neurologische klachten. Afhankelijk van de klachten dient deze frequentie te worden voortgezet tot de klachten grotendeels verdwenen zijn. 
Vervolgens kan de frequentie worden afgebouwd, met dien verstande dat bij terugkeer van de klachten de frequentie dient te worden aangepast. Indien de klachten wegblijven, kan worden afgebouwd tot een frequentie van één maal per maand tot één maal per twee maanden. 
Eén maal per twee maanden is de minimale frequentie. 

Indien de injecties (te) weinig effect hebben, dient er aanvullend onderzoek gedaan te worden naar folium, ferritine en vitamine B6. Indien er een tekort bestaat van één of meerdere van deze vitaminen/mineralen, is de werking van de injecties beperkt. Na suppletie van eventuele tekorten is een duidelijke verbetering te verwachten. Indien ook dit uitblijft, is een verder onderzoek naar eventuele onderliggende aandoeningen aan te raden. Met name auto-immuunaandoeningen komen regelmatig samen voor met een vitamine B12 deficiëntie. 
Bij blijvende neurologische klachten is het aan te raden een neuroloog te raadplegen.


Bron: stichtingb12tekort.nl

----------


## molensky

Ik heb vandaag mijn eerste vit B12 gekregen. Nu is mijn vraag: wanneer kan ik de werking ervan merken. Volgens de dokter zat mijn waarde laag tot normaal net op de grens. Naar mijn weten zei hij 160???? Ik heb last van een vermoeidheid wat ECHT NIET normaal is. Ik sport 2 keer in de week en heb ook een goede dagstructuur. Wel slik ik efexor 225 mg per dag. Ik hoop dat u mij kan helpen.
Vriendelijke groet Priscilla

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Meestal krijg je eerst 4 weken elke week 1 injectie en daarna elke 3 maanden 1 injectie. Sommige mensen merken na de eerste 4 injecties al resultaat, maar wisselt van persoon tot persoon. 
Zal duimen voor je dat je snel resultaat bemerkt!

----------


## sascha1981

hoi 
ik heb ook net een injectie gehad maar moet 3 maand wachten (raar)?
mijn vader heeft het ook en die moest eerst elke week net zoals hier boven/ onder staat
veel huisartsen hebben er geen verstand van ik ook niet maar zet er wel meer druk op bij arts want weet bijna 100% zeker dat het dat is want mijn oma heeft het ook
maar wie dus meer informatie heeft of suggesties zou mooi zijn 

maar het is niet fijn als je steeds zo moe bent etc. zijn er ook mensen die darmklachten hebben... want dat had ik laatst ook nog erbij 
nou groetjes en sterkte voor iedereen

----------

